# cabachons of corian



## elody21 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like to use the many colors of solid surface material to make cabachons for bottle stoppers and boxes


*Image Insert:*


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 18, 2007)

When I first saw this photo the other day, I thought of cabachons for my bottle stoppers.  I've never workie with corian, does epoxy seem to hold well enougn to affix the corian to the stopper for final turning and polishing or have you found another glue that works better with the corian?

George


----------



## elody21 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry George, I did not even see your question until today. I use Epoxy when glueing corian to wood. Because the corian is on the end  grain it should hold well. When glueing corian to wood you don't want to press so hard as to squish out all of the glue.
Alice


----------



## loglugger (Oct 9, 2007)

Alice that is a very good idea and thanks for sharing this with us.
Bob


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 9, 2007)

I like the idea of cutting it with a hole bit. Gave me the idea they could be stacked and glued, drilled and already round for turning. I turned a cartridge looking piece out of my first piece of corian. Turned out real nice. Alice supplied some pretty good stuff!!


----------

